
The first API to send interactive emails: Rebelmail API - joeteplow
http://blog.rebelmail.com/the-rebelmail-api/
======
mandudebruh
Can you give a brief rundown of what this does? Also, do you plan to support
amazon SES in the future?

~~~
kmdutra
Hi, Kevin here from team Rebelmail.

The long and short of it is this, we allow you to put interactivity directly
inside of your recipients inbox. That means things like slideshows, hot spots,
full forms and more.

Our API allows developers to send these emails programmatically, just send
just the content of the email in a request. We then build the email on the fly
and allow you to send it out.

And SES is already supported via SMTP. We should make that more clear there.

